# '08 Pathfinder, won't start. Codes P3138 and U1000



## Groovnd (Apr 17, 2013)

Please help. I was driving yesterday and heard a clunk sound. The Service light and 4WD light came on and the dash image that shows if the 2 vs. 4 wheels are engaged went away. I drove it to the auto parts store without stopping so I could have them check the codes. When pulling into the parking lot, it would not downshift at all.

I parked and shut off the vehicle. Now it will not start or even try to turn over. All the power seems to be working fine however. They connected the code reader and it showed P3138 ENG and U1000 Mod CAN Communication.

It is still sitting in front of the auto parts store. Can anyone give me an idea of what I'm dealing with? This is the SE Off Road model.

Thanks!


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't know about the clunk but have you recently added any electrical items like fog lights and added them to the battery neg?

Also, check your grounds on the fender next to the battery?


----------



## Groovnd (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I'll take a look at that this evening when I go to tinker with it again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no P3138 code. There is a "P2138" code, which is for the APP (accellerator pedal position) sensor. Generic OBD II code readers like those most auto parts stores use only read powertrain codes and not drivetrain (ie 4WD) or BCM codes. Your best bet, if nothing obvious is found, would be to get it to a Nissan dealer or an independant shop that has the equipment and ability to diagnose your problem.


----------



## Groovnd (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. I checked all the grounds last night and had them check the battery to make sure that wasn't an issue. I had them hook up the reader again and got the same two codes. 

I appreciate the input on the generic code reader. At this point I think I'm going to have it towed to a shop to be checked out. I'll be sure to update when I get a diagnosis.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, I should've said there is no P3138 DTC listed for a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder, according to the service manual. Apparently that code exists for other makes/models and sometimes shows up on OBD II code readers on Nissans. Not sure what that's all about!


----------



## BradY (Apr 5, 2013)

The code indiacted intake runner so did your power valve screw fall out?


----------

